# Wood on Boulder Creek



## Mocha (Jul 29, 2009)

Log in the canyon section in Road Cut/Sugarloaf rapid as of 6:30pm 7/2. It's just below the entrance Boof in River center. Advise taking the boof to the right of the entry rock. Boofing left and the wood could be an issue. This might be a mute point unless the creek comes back up enough to run the canyon, just thought y'all should know...


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Is it easily removable? I and many others run BB down at much lower flows...but I didn't see it yesterday?


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Mocha said:


> Log in the canyon section in Road Cut/Sugarloaf rapid as of 6:30pm 7/2. It's just below the entrance Boof in River center. Advise taking the boof to the right of the entry rock. Boofing left and the wood could be an issue. This might be a mute point unless the creek comes back up enough to run the canyon, just thought y'all should know...


It's definitely still runnable…. 330 right now.


----------



## Mocha (Jul 29, 2009)

The log would be easy to remove if you can get to it but it's about 8-10 from the rivers edge. It was moving a bit with the surges of the current and likely could have been dislodged already. Worth a quick scout if you're running BB down...


----------



## Mocha (Jul 29, 2009)

One other quick note, we ran it at 250 last night and it was substantially more bony post flood at that level than years past. For me I would consider 250 a minimum level post flood, just sayin'...


----------



## GE (May 21, 2004)

it was not there when i passed through at 6 pm tonight. must have moved.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Anybody running it today?


----------

